# Bluescreen - Memory_Management



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute,

leider habe ich ein Problem, welches keiner so recht lösen kann.
Ich habe seit Ewigkeiten in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Memory_Management Bluescreen. Der Speicher ist es nicht, habe ich umgetauscht und 10 STD mit Memtest getestet. Kein Fehler gefunden.

Ich habe von CPU-Z mal einige Screenshots gemacht.
Ich habe folgende Hardware verbaut:

Asus P5QD Turbo
4 x 2 GB GEIL Black Dragon Speicher
Intel Q9550
520 Watt Netzteil

Alles original ohne Übertaktung. 
Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows 7 64-Bit Professional laufen

ich habe noch einen Screenshoot von den Windows Hinweisen gemacht.

Ich hoffe, einer von euch hat den Ultimativen Tipp für mich 

Danke


----------



## AMD (5. November 2010)

Wann tritt der Bluescreen denn vorallem auf? Unter Last (z.B. wenn du zockst) oder ist immer anders? 
Sonst wüsste ich noch gerne, welche Graka du drinne hast!


----------



## Lexx (5. November 2010)

liegt wahrscheinlich an der speichervollbestückung..
eine einheit mehr strom auf ram und anbindung könnte helfen.


----------



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

Hallo AMD, ne immer im Leerlauf, bzw. wenn ich im Windows arbeite. Vorhin passierte es, als ich ein ICQ-Fenster schließen wollte. Also alles ohne große Leistung.

Habe eine 260 GTX drin


----------



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

Lexx bitte erklär mir das genauer, habe leider keine Ahnung von OC und dem ganzen Drum herum


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2010)

Erhöhe die RAM Spannung auf 1,90 - 2,0V, sowie die Northbridge Spannung um 0,1 - 0,2V anheben.


----------



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

wo kann man die NB Spannung erhöhen? Meint Ihr das ist ok, oder kann da schon was kaputt gehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2010)

Im Bios -> A.I. Tweaker Menü -> NB Voltage

Die NB Spannung erst mal nicht höher als 1,3V. Da kann nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

ok werd ich mal so einstellen und dann schauen wir ob er noch diese fehler bringt, danke erstmal!


----------



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

habe den DRAM Core auf 1,9 gemacht, aber CPU-Z zeigt immer noch 1.80 an!? Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2010)

Das liegt daran, dass CPU-Z die anliegende RAM-Spannung nicht anzeigt.
Im Reiter SPD werden nur die ausgelesenen RAM-Profile (JEDEC) angezeigt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Beanos (5. November 2010)

ah ok danke  Dann werd ich das jetzt mal so testen. 

Ram ist 1.90 und NB 1.20
Hoffentlich kommen die Bluescreens nicht mehr !!


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2010)

Viel Glück!


----------



## Beanos (25. November 2010)

Also, Fazit nach einigen Tagen testen. Der Rechner läuft nun scheinbar ohne Abstürze 

Vielen Dank nochmals für die guten Tipps!!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (25. November 2010)

Gern geschehen 

Freut mich, dass es nun läuft.


----------



## Beanos (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo all, habe heute leider wieder seit langem einen Blue Screen erhalten:

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT

STOP 0X0000001A (0X0000000000005003, 0XFFFFFF70001080000, 0X0000000000034D23, 0X00034D2500069A42)

Was könnte das nun schon wieder sein?
Wenn der Speicher jetzt schon wieder defekt ist, dann weiß ich langsam auch nicht mehr.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

Muss nicht sein, dass etwas defekt ist. Evtl. ist die eingestellte Spannung noch nicht optimal.

Stelle die NB-Spannung auf 1,3V.


----------



## Beanos (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ok läuft jetzt auf 1.3 Volt. mal schauen. Die Zahl ist im Bios dann schon gelb 
Ich hoffe, da passiert nix ^^

Danke erstmal. Ich berichte wenn es wieder passiert. Oder auch nicht !!


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Dezember 2010)

1,3V sind noch im grünen Bereich (auch wenn das Bios gelb anzeigt).

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du nun endlich Ruhe hast.


----------



## Beanos (5. Januar 2011)

Zwischenstatus: Bisher keine Probleme.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Undzwar zogge ich WOW im Fenstermodus und da kommt immer mal ein Strich der sich bei Bewegung des Characters nach oben bewegt. Es ist eigentlich kein Strich sondern eher so eine Art Welle die von der Mitte des Bildes nach oben fährt. Kann man schlecht erklären. Wenn ich Vollbildmodus mache kommt dieser "Bug" nicht. Ne Idee was das sein kann? Graka-Treiber hab ich schon ausprobiert und die neusten drauf, hat aber nix gebracht.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2011)

Zum Zwischenstatus: 

Zum Fenstermodusproblem: Wie ist die Herzzahl des Monitors eingestellt?


----------



## Beanos (6. Januar 2011)

in WOW 60 HZ und im Windows auch 60 HZ.


----------



## Beanos (6. Januar 2011)

Hi ich hatte gerade wieder was seltsames. Ich öffnete den Browser und plötzlich kam ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Nix ging mehr. Neustart gemacht und Windows schrieb 


```
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	1a
  BCP1:	0000000000005003
  BCP2:	FFFFF70001080000
  BCP3:	0000000000007B26
  BCP4:	00007B220000F648
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\010611-15334-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Beanos\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31574-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt
```

Was kann das nun sein? Langsam nervt dieser blöde Rechner


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Januar 2011)

Werte die Minidump aus, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wurde (Anleitung siehe Signatur). Evtl. bringt das noch ein paar Hinweise.

Welcher Grafikkarten-Treiber (Version) ist aktuell installiert?


----------



## Beanos (8. Januar 2011)

Hi, also folgendes kam bei der Analyse raus:

BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 7b26, 7b220000f648}

Ich nutze momentan NVIDIA 258,96

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Januar 2011)

Poste bitte den gesamten Text der Auswertung.



> BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 7b26, 7b220000f648}



Das steht ja bereits im Stopfehlertext im Post #23. Dafür hättest du keine Auswertung machen müssen .


----------



## Beanos (9. Januar 2011)

Hi, sorry

```
Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ceee58 to fffff80002c7f740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06654988 fffff800`02ceee58 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00034d23 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06654990 fffff800`02c999c6 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`4d0c3000 fffff880`06654be0 fffff680`00268618 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29f57
fffff880`06654a80 fffff800`02c7d82e : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000369 00000000`00000001 00000000`7ef23000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x5c6
fffff880`06654be0 00000000`0045662d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0959964c 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x45662d


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f57
fffff800`02ceee58 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f57

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+29f57

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+29f57

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2011)

> Ich öffnete den Browser und plötzlich kam ein schwarzer Bildschirm



Nach der Auswertung war gerade Wow am laufen. Hast du den Browser während des Spiels geöffnet?

Ursache für den Bluescreen, war ein Fehler im Speichermanagement. Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein.

Bevor wir jetzt noch weiter die Spannungen erhöhen, würde ich vorschlagen, du testest das System erst einmal mit nur 2 verbauten RAM Riegeln, um die Vollbestückung als Ursache ausschließen zu können. Hierzu nur ein RAM Kit (zwei Riegel mit fortlaufenden Seriennummern) einbauen. Beide Kits einzeln testen.


----------



## Beanos (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, dass ist aber ein Kit. Wurde zumindest so gekauft. Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2011)

Dann brauchst du schon mal nicht die Seriennummern der RAM überprüfen, um ein Kit zu bestimmen.

Den Betrieb mit nur zwei RAM Riegeln solltest du dennoch testen. Letztendlich geht es darum, ob deine Probleme durch die Vollbestückung verursacht werden.


----------



## Beanos (12. Januar 2011)

Okay, also ich werde erstmal nichts machen und nach dem nächsten Bluescreen dann die 2er Variante austesten. Denke mal, dass wird dann ca 2-3 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder schreibe. Danke erstmal


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2011)

Gern geschehen 

Bis dann.


----------



## Beanos (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo.
Hatte gerade wieder einen seltsamen Absturz. Plötzlich einfach schwarzer Bildschirm.

Minidump sagt folgendes:


```
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff90000812000
Arg3: 0000000000001d23
Arg4: 00001d2500003a42

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  wish.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880075424f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880075424f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff900c4800a00 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff900c4826000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff96000103d70 rsp=fffff88007542688 rbp=fffff900c258e020
 r8=0000000000000018  r9=00000000000004ad r10=000000000000007f
r11=0000000000000023 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
win32k!memset+0x80:
fffff960`00103d70 488911          mov     qword ptr [rcx],rdx ds:0002:fffff900`c4826000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cf6e58 to fffff80002c87740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07542188 fffff800`02cf6e58 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff900`00812000 00000000`00001d23 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07542190 fffff800`02ca3ca2 : 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c4826000 fffff880`075424f0 fffff6fc`80624130 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29f57
fffff880`07542280 fffff800`02ca1cf1 : 00000000`001abc59 fffff800`02ca17c0 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c2306160 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x8c2
fffff880`07542390 fffff800`02c8582e : 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c2354010 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c2354010 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x8f1
fffff880`075424f0 fffff960`00103d70 : fffff960`0005dbd5 fffff900`c008a010 fffff900`c2354010 fffff900`c017f520 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`07542688 fffff960`0005dbd5 : fffff900`c008a010 fffff900`c2354010 fffff900`c017f520 00000000`00000000 : win32k!memset+0x80
fffff880`07542690 fffff960`00076188 : fffff880`0000702b fffff880`075427a8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00038b58 : win32k!RFONTOBJ::bAllocateCache+0x15d
fffff880`07542710 fffff960`0007606f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 00000000`0000007f fffff800`02c93772 : win32k!RFONTOBJ::pgdGetEudcMetrics+0x34
fffff880`07542750 fffff960`00075d4d : fffff880`07542b00 fffff900`c2354010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : win32k!RFONTOBJ::FindLinkedGlyphDataPlus+0x297
fffff880`075427a0 fffff960`0005d9c6 : fffff880`07542910 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c06f3010 fffff960`0009d94a : win32k!RFONTOBJ::wpgdGetLinkMetricsPlus+0x47d
fffff880`07542820 fffff960`0009d53b : 00000000`00000100 00000000`0000003a 00000000`0000003a 00000000`00000001 : win32k!RFONTOBJ::bGetGlyphMetrics+0x126
fffff880`075428a0 fffff960`0009cf65 : fffff900`c08f001f fffff880`07542b18 fffff880`00000080 fffff900`c0081200 : win32k!RFONTOBJ::bGetWidthTable+0x28b
fffff880`07542ad0 fffff800`02c86993 : fffffa80`0903d380 fffff960`00000080 00000000`0008e308 00000002`ffffffff : win32k!NtGdiGetWidthTable+0x185
fffff880`07542b70 00000000`74de026a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0008e2e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74de026a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!memset+80
fffff960`00103d70 488911          mov     qword ptr [rcx],rdx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!memset+80

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4cbe5d3e

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k!memset+80

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k!memset+80

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2011)

Auch hier lässt die Auswertung "nur" auf ein fehlerhaftes Speichermanagement schließen (was nicht wirklich hilfreich ist).

Eigentlich sollte/wollte ich jetzt schreiben, dass du den Betrieb mit nur zwei RAM Riegeln testen sollst. Dass die Probleme allerdings so selten auftreten, macht mich etwas stutzig.

Folgendes würde ich machen (bevor wir zum Test mit nur zwei Riegeln kommen):

- Aktuellstes Bios flashen (Vers. 0301).
- Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo machen (SMART Werte der Festplatte).
- Welche Antivieren- und Firewallsoftware hast du installiert?
- Nvidia hat einen aktuelleren Treiber herausgebracht, der auch noch installiert werden könnte.

Natürlich kannst du auch den "2-RAM-Riegel" Test als erstes machen. Sollte der Betrieb mit zwei Riegeln stabil laufen, wäre neben der Spannungserhöhung evtl. noch das erhöhen der Timings (z.B. 6-6-6-18) nötig.


----------



## Beanos (24. Januar 2011)

Ohje, das ist aber viel Arbeit 

Ich denke ich fange zu erst mit den Dingen an, die sofort ein Ergebnis liefern.
Ich melde mich dann wieder.

Danke schön!


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2011)

Alles klar 

bis dahin... bitteschön 

...wenn du beim Bios Update angekommen bist und eine kurze Anleitung möchtest...einfach melden.


----------



## Beanos (13. Februar 2011)

So, also ich habe jetzt mal diese CrystalDiskInfo Programm gestartet und einen Screenshoot davon gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Februar 2011)

Die SMART Werte sind tipptopp. Die Festplatte ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## Beanos (13. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, also wirds vielleicht wirklich an dem Ram liegen..... Hmmm


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mit dem Bios Flash weitermachen...


----------



## Beanos (13. Februar 2011)

okay,
Dann werde ich das nachher gleich mal versuchen


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Februar 2011)

Hat es geklappt?


----------



## wow-bene (31. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mich hier einfach mal dranhängen, weil ich ein ähnliches problem hab.
ich bekomm in unregelmäßigen abständen, manchmal 3 in einer stunde, dann mehrere tage garnicht, bluescreens.
diese sind noch nie unter last aufgetreten, meistens bin ich nichtmal am pc.
der speicher ist mit memtest getestet und sollte in ordung sein. (ich habe auch schon alle riegel einzeln durchprobiert, was nichts geändert hat)

zum system:

Win7 x64 pro
board: asus m4a78-em
cpu: amd x4 9950
ram: 6gb corsair pc2-6400
grafikk: gts250

die spannung des arbeitsspeichers ist auf den ersten beiden bei 2,1, bei den 2. beiden bei 1,8. (sollte ich das angleichen?)

ich lese aus der auswertung der letzten beiden crashes irgendwie ein treiberproblem heraus (kann mich aber auch irren da wenig bis null ahnung!)
ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr einmal drüberschauen könntet.


```
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 0000000000005701
Arg4: 000046ff00007958

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88009448860 -- (.trap 0xfffff88009448860)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000000000ff rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000006ba8000
rdx=0000000007274000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003197c56 rsp=fffff880094489f0 rbp=fffff88009448ca0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=00000000ffffffff r10=0400000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
nt!ProbeForWrite+0x36:
fffff800`03197c56 0fb601          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rcx] ds:8b50:00000000`06ba8000=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ef32a6 to fffff80002e81d00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`094485e8 fffff800`02ef32a6 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00005701 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`094485f0 fffff800`02e8ef69 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x398d6
fffff880`09448700 fffff800`02e7fe2e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`06ba8000 00000000`07273f00 00000000`07273fff : nt!MmAccessFault+0x359
fffff880`09448860 fffff800`03197c56 : fffffa80`058c4910 00000000`00000004 00000000`00001000 00000000`06b80000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`094489f0 fffff800`03124753 : fffffa80`05704060 00000000`07273fff 00000000`00000004 00000000`0012dde8 : nt!ProbeForWrite+0x36
fffff880`09448a20 fffff800`03126642 : 00000000`06b80000 fffffa80`05704060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : nt!MiSecureVirtualMemory+0x113
fffff880`09448a90 fffff960`00194ee3 : fffff880`09448ca0 fffffa80`056e9060 00000000`0012dde8 fffff880`09448bd0 : nt!MmSecureVirtualMemory+0x16
fffff880`09448ad0 fffff800`02e80f93 : 00000000`4801118a 00000000`00000294 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+0x27b
fffff880`09448bb0 00000000`74a9056a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0012ddc8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74a9056a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b
fffff960`00194ee3 4c8be8          mov     r13,rax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  7

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d6f104c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 0000000000005701
Arg4: 000046ff00007958

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88009448860 -- (.trap 0xfffff88009448860)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000000000ff rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000006ba8000
rdx=0000000007274000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003197c56 rsp=fffff880094489f0 rbp=fffff88009448ca0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=00000000ffffffff r10=0400000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
nt!ProbeForWrite+0x36:
fffff800`03197c56 0fb601          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rcx] ds:8b50:00000000`06ba8000=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ef32a6 to fffff80002e81d00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`094485e8 fffff800`02ef32a6 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00005701 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`094485f0 fffff800`02e8ef69 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x398d6
fffff880`09448700 fffff800`02e7fe2e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`06ba8000 00000000`07273f00 00000000`07273fff : nt!MmAccessFault+0x359
fffff880`09448860 fffff800`03197c56 : fffffa80`058c4910 00000000`00000004 00000000`00001000 00000000`06b80000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`094489f0 fffff800`03124753 : fffffa80`05704060 00000000`07273fff 00000000`00000004 00000000`0012dde8 : nt!ProbeForWrite+0x36
fffff880`09448a20 fffff800`03126642 : 00000000`06b80000 fffffa80`05704060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : nt!MiSecureVirtualMemory+0x113
fffff880`09448a90 fffff960`00194ee3 : fffff880`09448ca0 fffffa80`056e9060 00000000`0012dde8 fffff880`09448bd0 : nt!MmSecureVirtualMemory+0x16
fffff880`09448ad0 fffff800`02e80f93 : 00000000`4801118a 00000000`00000294 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+0x27b
fffff880`09448bb0 00000000`74a9056a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0012ddc8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74a9056a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b
fffff960`00194ee3 4c8be8          mov     r13,rax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  7

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d6f104c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```



```
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff6f340001d80, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002ed031b, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003115100
 fffff6f340001d80 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+1d1
fffff800`02ed031b 488b19          mov     rbx,qword ptr [rcx]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880035167c0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880035167c0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000007ffffffff8 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff6f340001d80
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ed031b rsp=fffff88003516950 rbp=007ffff340001d80
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffffa8005abbec8 r10=0000000000000005
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+0x1d1:
fffff800`02ed031b 488b19          mov     rbx,qword ptr [rcx] ds:fffff6f3`40001d80=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e903cf to fffff80002ee5d00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03516658 fffff800`02e903cf : 00000000`00000050 fffff6f3`40001d80 00000000`00000000 fffff880`035167c0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03516660 fffff800`02ee3e2e : 00000000`00000000 fffff6f3`40001d80 00000000`00001000 00000980`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x44891
fffff880`035167c0 fffff800`02ed031b : 00000003`00000000 19b00000`38237867 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000019b : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`03516950 fffff800`02f5f4f5 : fffffa80`05abbec8 fffff880`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff880`03516bb0 : nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+0x1d1
fffff880`03516b00 fffff800`02ed08c6 : 00000000`00000326 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000005 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4d886
fffff880`03516b80 fffff800`02ed0d67 : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`03516c10 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MmWorkingSetManager+0x6e
fffff880`03516bd0 fffff800`0318232e : fffffa80`052ec680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`052199e0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBalanceSetManager+0x1c3
fffff880`03516d40 fffff800`02ed7666 : fffff880`03164180 fffffa80`052ec680 fffff880`0316efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03516d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+1d1
fffff800`02ed031b 488b19          mov     rbx,qword ptr [rcx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+1d1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d9fdd5b

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+1d1

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+1d1

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

wow-bene schrieb:


> die spannung des arbeitsspeichers ist auf den ersten beiden bei 2,1, bei den 2. beiden bei 1,8. (sollte ich das angleichen?)


 
Der RAM kann/wird nur mit einer gemeinsamen Spannung angebunden. Verschiedene Spannungen auf verschiedenen Slots ist nicht möglich. Das was du meinst, sind die ausgelesenen RAM Profile (CPU-Z - Reiter SPD) der beiden RAM Kits.

Damit sind wir schon mittendrin. Die Vollbestückung und/oder die Mischbestückung (verschiedene Module) kann bereits eine Ursache für deine Probleme sein.
Ein Treiber ist in den Auswertungen indes nicht auszumachen - ursächlich sind Speichermanagement Fehler.

Mache bitte zunächst ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Vom SPD Reiter bitte pro Slot ein Screenshot.

Überprüfe die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler und lasse das System testweise mit nur einem RAM Kit laufen (beide Kits einzeln testen).


----------



## wow-bene (31. Mai 2011)

danke für die schnelle rückmeldung!

ich hatte das selbe problem auch schon bevor ich das 2. kit eingebaut hatte. damals hab ich auch beide speicher einzeln getestet etc. hat leider nichts geändert. (1&2 waren ursprünglich verbaut - sollte ich trotzdem nochmal ein kit rausnhemen?)

hier sind die screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich würde es erst mal noch mit einem Kit probieren.
Stelle dazu die Timings fest auf 5-5-5-18-23 @ 400mhz ein. Die RAM Spannung fest auf 1,90V einstellen.

Gibt es damit immer noch Probleme. Setzt das Energiesparschema auf Höchstleistung. Immer noch Probleme zusätzlich in den Energieoptionen die Einstellung "Festplatte abschalten" auf [Nie].

Bitte auch noch eine Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (SMART Werte der Festplatte).


----------



## wow-bene (31. Mai 2011)

ok, ich werde erstmal deine tipps umsetzen und dann bescheid geben ob sich was geändert hat. (kann natürlich etwas dauern, da der pc nicht jeden tag abstürzt  )

hier der screen von der festplatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Bei den SMART Werten fällt sofort der hohe U-DMA Error Wert ins Auge (42 [hex] = 66 [dec]). Dies deutet im günstigsten Fall auf ein fehlerhaftes Datenkabel hin.

Tausche das Festplattendatenkabel aus und beobachte regelmäßig den Wert. Dieser darf nicht weiter ansteigen.
Sollte der Wert weiter ansteigen ist ein defekter Festplatten-Controller (HDD oder Motherboard) nicht auszuschließen.



wow-bene schrieb:


> kann natürlich etwas dauern, da der pc nicht jeden tag abstürzt



Ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## wow-bene (1. Juni 2011)

so, da bin ich wieder... leider!

ich habe inzwischen die timings angepasst und die spannung angehoben. memtest fndet keine fehler.
ich habe das sata-kabel ausgetauscht. jetzt ist er wieder abgeraucht und der u-dma error ist nun bei 44.
das hiese also das festplatten und/oder mainboard controller defekt sein kann? kann dies denn die abstürze auslösen?

falls der controller am mainboard defekt sein sollte, kann ich dann einfach einen anderen "steckplatz" für die hdd nehmen, oder sind dann alle hinüber?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2011)

Das kann durchaus die Abstürze auslösen, die du in der Auswertung oben gepostet hast. Ursache für die Abstürze ist ein fehlerhaftes Speichermanagement. 


> fffff880`09448700 fffff800`02e7fe2e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`06ba8000 00000000`07273f00 00000000`07273fff : nt!MmAccessFault+0x359
> ...
> fffff880`035167c0 fffff800`02ed031b : 00000003`00000000 19b00000`38237867 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000019b : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e


 
Speicher i.d.S. ist neben dem RAM insbesondere auch die Festplatte. Auch das Mainboard gehört i.w.S. dazu bzw. kann diese Fehler auslösen.

Dass der UDMA CRC Error weiter ansteigt, wäre ein Indiz, dass die Abstürze daher kommen könnten. Ob es der/die alleinige Fehlerursache ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Wie sehen denn die Auswertungen für die letzten Abstürze aus?

Einen anderen Steckplatz solltest du auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass nur einzelne Ports (z.B. Lötstelle gebrochen) betroffen sind.


----------



## wow-bene (1. Juni 2011)

ok - ich werde die platte mal umstecken!


dies ist der letzte absturz von heute morgen:



```
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff6f3400019d0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002fe2665, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003113100
 fffff6f3400019d0 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+1c5
fffff800`02fe2665 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  CurseClient.ex

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880079ce4c0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880079ce4c0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000098000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=007ffff3400019d6
rdx=fffff6f3400019d0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002fe2665 rsp=fffff880079ce650 rbp=000000000000000b
 r8=0000000fffffffff  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000013 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+0x1c5:
fffff800`02fe2665 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx] ds:c404:fffff6f3`400019d0=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e8e3cf to fffff80002ee3d00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`079ce358 fffff800`02e8e3cf : 00000000`00000050 fffff6f3`400019d0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`079ce4c0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`079ce360 fffff800`02ee1e2e : 00000000`00000000 fffff6f3`400019d0 000007fe`f2386000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x44891
fffff880`079ce4c0 fffff800`02fe2665 : 00000003`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`09267878 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`079ce650 fffff800`0312451d : fffffa80`0658d060 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`ffffffff fffff880`079ceca0 : nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+0x1c5
fffff880`079ce700 fffff800`033321cd : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000002fd 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000100 : nt!MmAdjustWorkingSetSizeEx+0xad
fffff880`079ce780 fffff800`03236cab : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`247adfc0 : nt!PspSetQuotaLimits+0x32d
fffff880`079ce8d0 fffff800`02ee2f93 : fffffa80`0658d060 fffff880`079ceca0 00000000`1cc645b0 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4b510
fffff880`079cec20 00000000`772414da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`247adf88 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772414da


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+1c5
fffff800`02fe2665 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+1c5

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d9fdd5b

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+1c5

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiEmptyWorkingSet+1c5

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2011)

> Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation
> ...
> fffff880`079ce4c0 fffff800`02fe2665 : 00000003`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`09267878 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
> ...
> IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption




Auch hier wieder nur ein Hinweis auf eine Zugriffsverletzung (Lesezugriff).


----------



## wow-bene (1. Juni 2011)

das hiese jetzt für mich, ich teste zunächst einmal einen anderen steckplatz für die hdd... wenns dann immernoch gleich ausschaut evtl mal eine andere hdd und dann den großen hammer rausholen 
also weiterhin schön alles wichtige sichern bevor garnichtsmehr geht!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2011)

Genau so 

Die wichtigsten Daten am besten gleich sichern. Sollte wirklich der Festplatten-Controller (auf der Platine der Festplatte) einen weg haben, kann dies eine Datensicherung erschweren.

Den UDMA CRC Error Wert immer wieder kontrollieren.


----------



## wow-bene (1. Juni 2011)

ok! vielen dank erstmal!
für das ganz wichtige hab ich zur zeit eh eine "live" sicherung eingerichtet!

ich danke dir für die mühen!


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2011)

Gern geschehen. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, bzw. die Anzeichen richtig deuten. 
Bis dahin viele Grüße


----------



## wow-bene (8. Juni 2011)

da bin ich wieder...

neue festplatte verbaut - 30 min nach der neuinstallation gabs direkt ein bluescreen mit den selben angaben..
sollte ich nun ein neues mainboad hertun?


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Mache erst mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (neue Platte) und werte die Minidump aus.


----------



## wow-bene (8. Juni 2011)

hier ist der screen vom crystaldiskinfo (irgendwie steht da nicht die hälfte von der alten platte? ist das bei ner ssd normal?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier die minidum-auswertung (etwas anders - aber auch ein speicher-problem?
edit: das hier ist der 2. bluescreen seit neuinstallation. vom ersten gibts irgendwie keine logdatei


```
PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 0000000000000640, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000002, current page state
Arg4: 000000000000c73c, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b1133c to fffff80002a81700

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0656e6e8 fffff800`02b1133c : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`00000640 00000000`00000002 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0656e6f0 fffff800`02a25417 : 00000000`00002000 fffffa80`00276bd0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0656e7d0 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`0656e730 fffff800`02d96f0d : fffff980`26980000 fffff8a0`1952e990 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2c11b
fffff880`0656ea10 fffff800`02a9a567 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`064551b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00100000 : nt!CcUnmapVacb+0x5d
fffff880`0656ea50 fffff800`02a71294 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0c1a51e0 fffffa80`0dbdb300 00000000`00000000 : nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+0x1b7
fffff880`0656eae0 fffff800`02a74d1c : fffffa80`0dbdb300 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`0dbdb300 fffffa80`09325a00 : nt!CcDeleteSharedCacheMap+0x140
fffff880`0656eb50 fffff800`02a7551c : fffff800`02c88100 fffff880`0656ec58 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CcWriteBehind+0x5bc
fffff880`0656ec00 fffff800`02a8e961 : fffffa80`0520aab0 fffff880`014bf230 fffff800`02c88140 00000000`00000002 : nt!CcWorkerThread+0x1c8
fffff880`0656ecb0 fffff800`02d24bc6 : 00000000`0286305b fffffa80`09325a20 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`051f1b30 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0656ed40 fffff800`02a5fbc6 : fffff800`02bfbe80 fffffa80`09325a20 fffffa80`052091a0 fffff880`01449534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0656ed80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
fffff800`02b1133c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d9fdd34

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Bei einer SSD ist das meist nicht möglich die SMART Werte korrekt und umfänglich auszulesen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier nicht nur die Stop 0x4E Bluescreens auftreten (die i.d.R. durch Treiber ausgelöst werden), sondern wieder alle möglichen Stopfehlercodes kommen?

Gab es schon während der Neuinstallation Probleme? Oder erst ab einem bestimmten Stand / Zeitpunkt?

Das ausgetauschte SATA Kabel war neu?


----------



## wow-bene (8. Juni 2011)

ahh, gut zu wissen!
bis jetzt läuft es stabil! vlt war es wirklich nur ein treiber kurz nach der installation (und noch während des update-vorgangs)!
bei der installation gab es keinerlei probleme! der erste bluescreen kam bei/nach der installation der verschiedenen hardware-treiber.

das sata-kabel war NICHT neu, habe jetzt aber ein nagelneues da das an die neue festplatte kommt!

bis jetzt läuft es wieder! ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf ein treiber-problem beim installieren .))


und schon wieder! vielen dank für die mühen!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Und immer noch - gern geschehen! 

Was für Treiber (insbes. die fürs Motherboard) installierst du? Die von der Motherboard Seite (meist veraltete Treiberversionen) oder direkt von den Chip-Herstellern (Soundchip, Chipsatz, Lan, etc)?


----------



## wow-bene (8. Juni 2011)

hab nur asus-komponenten und alles auch von dort geladen! (also chipsatz, grafikkarte, lan, audio, c&q etc)
sollte ich direkt zu amd/nvidia etc gehn?

bis jetzt hatte ich auch keine probleme mehr (aber wer weis wie lange das hällt)


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Chipsatztreiber: ATI Radeon (Southbridge Driver)
Audiotreiber: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber Download - ComputerBase
Lantreiber: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...d=5&level=5&conn=4&downtypeid=3&getdown=false

Grafikktreiber auch die Aktuellsten von Nvidia.

Der C&Q Treiber scheint aktuell zu sein (2011.05.10  Update).


----------



## wow-bene (8. Juni 2011)

eieiei bist du immer schnell 
alles installiert ohne mätzchen!

ich bin voller hoffnung!

ps. ein frisches system auf einer ssd-platte ist eine wahre freude


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, so eine SSD macht viel Spass.

Jetzt aber Daumen drücken!


----------

